# Funny picture



## dhansen (Feb 16, 2010)

I made this feeding trough the other day and one of my does thinks this is the proper, lady-like way to eat from it.  It makes me smile very time I see her doing this.  She even did this right before she had her twins.





Twinkie's lady-like eating position!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 16, 2010)

She wants to make sure she gets the best hay.


----------



## big brown horse (Feb 16, 2010)

Around here that IS lady-like!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 16, 2010)

Why would you eat hay any other way?


----------



## big brown horse (Feb 16, 2010)

What is it about goats?  They are such clowns!

My favorite exhibit at the zoo was the mountian goat exhibit.  They always housed them on a ginormous "mountian" and always with some sort of monkey.


----------



## the simple life (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats Great! Goats are the most entertaining animals on earth.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 16, 2010)

dhansen said:
			
		

> I made this feeding trough the other day and one of my does thinks this is the proper, lady-like way to eat from it.  It makes me smile very time I see her doing this.  She even did this right before she had her twins.
> 
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/844_img_1882.jpg[/url]
> 
> Twinkie's lady-like eating position!


I know it's kinda funny at first, but anymore it's times like the above when raising goats frustrates the crap out of me.  

Maybe I'm just jaded or getting burnt out, but all I see is that doe ruining a lot of otherwise good hay.  Just trampling it down and putting her muddy feet all over it is usually enough to put everybody -- including herself-- off the hay, but ya also gotta figure that goats pretty much "go" wherever they stand.  

We've caught goats doing this before, only to figure out....oh, hey, so _that's_ why they wouldn't eat down past about halfway in their haybunk...._because an idiot goat crapped and pee'd in it, then stood around begging for more fresh hay._

Sorry..  I know I'm being a downer, but...ugh...that would frustrate the crap out of me.  I'd rectify that little situation ASAP.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Feb 16, 2010)

cmjust0, I feel your pain. Goats are great but if I hear another one Pee inside the stall I'm gonna scream! :/ Love my goats don't get me wrong, but geez I wish they'd pee & poo somewhere else than in the stall (my Alpacas & Llamas have spoiled me).  Goats aren't the dumbest animals..... I'm gonna have my Alpacas & Llamas talk to my goats.   

Cute pic tho. But winter stall cleaning is wearing out our tolerance for cute trouble making antics I think.


----------



## miron28 (Feb 17, 2010)

that is the only way to get the best hay!


----------

